# Whats it worth?



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

I am going to an auction. Pictures is an N scale Bachman in the box. Could you tell me what is it worth?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The set appears to be used--see the wires around the transformer, which is pretty old. I bought a Bachmann set in the late 1970s, and my transformer is a later style. If you are looking to buy this set, considering how well the loco in my set worked, I wouldn't pay more than $25.00.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Picture is not big enough, Old Bachmann are not worth that much. 
Is it a steam engine? Most have some running problems, not all but a lot.

Bachmann Spectrum Locomotives are a little better grade of their trains.

You got a bigger picture?


----------



## bobgspinball (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I will not bid more than $15 unless it is in very nice shape. I got the pictures off of the internet so that is as big as it gets.


----------

